# Wireless Bridge for TIVO



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

I've changed my wireless router to a Belkin N1 Vision.

Sadly, despite a lot of trying I cant get it to connect to my TIVO via my old trusty Netgear WGE101.

I could waste a lot of time fiddling around to get it to connect but I have decided to throw money at the problem and buy a new wireless bridge - preferably one with support for draft 802.n and WPA.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

http://www.solwise.co.uk/net-powerline-av-push-piggy.htm

I've got a pair and they work an absolute treat.

My advice would to forget about wireless bridges for your AV gear - far too much hassle, and getting devices from different manufacturers to work reliably is (as you have discovered) fraught with problems, particularly when you involve Belkin (I wouldn't touch their kit with a barge pole as they almost always cause a problem).


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree - wireless is becoming so congested, especially where I live, for anything that requires throughput, it's no use, and I have switched to Homeplug also, where a wired LAN isn't easy/convenient.

Matt


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Running a long network cable between the two still looks a much cheaper and also the most reliable option to me.


----------



## NickB (Jun 29, 2002)

I use a Belkin F5D7330. Configuring it was a piece of cake.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

I have the Belkin N1 Vision and my Tivo is connected with a Belkin F5D7330 and i have no problems at all!


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Thank you to all who suggested a fix.

Milhouse - I decided to go with your suggestion. Not one I would have even considered to be honest. I unpacked them less than 10 mins ago and already they are in place and working fine. The instructions look translated as they dont make sense but I got the gist of it - plug them both in to the wall and connect the ethernet to the router and the device. Press the red button for 2 secs until the light flashes. Press the other red button until it starts flashing. They sync up and stop flashing. Er....that's it.

Worked 1st time without a hitch.

I also have a Blu-Ray that craves an ethernet connection. I wonder if I can hook the living room Homeplug to a switch and have both coming off the switch?

Thanks Again.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

LaupSavea said:


> Worked 1st time without a hitch.


Excellent! That's the best bit about them, they just work, and there's no need to worry about a neighbour drowning out your WiFi in future with their new router etc!



LaupSavea said:


> I also have a Blu-Ray that craves an ethernet connection. I wonder if I can hook the living room Homeplug to a switch and have both coming off the switch?


Yep, that will work just fine - I've got my lounge HomePlug AV connected to a 5-port 100Mb Netgear switch into which I've connected my TiVo, PS3 and SqueezeBox 3. That's another reason why Homeplug is a better option than the WiFi bridge as some wireless bridges don't like serving multiple clients and you have so much more bandwidth available on the Homeplug network than WiFi (although a good 11n connection might give it a run for its money!)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I would be curious to see a benchmark of raw throughput through those adapters.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I use Belkin 200mbps ones. They give good enough speed for standard def MPEG2 video (direct from a Freeview feed). One of the adapters gives good enough speed for HD H.264 files to stream to a PS3, but the other one (upstairs, on a different circuit) hasn't got enough for HD.


----------



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

I have just plugged in a new Netgear FS605 Switch into the Homeplug and then my TIVO and My Blu-Ray. Both work without a hitch. Brilliant!:up:


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

ciper said:


> I would be curious to see a benchmark of raw throughput through those adapters.


Try this thread for transfer speed details - a pair of 200AVs averaged 61Mbit using TCP, and up to 90Mbit using UDP although UDP is a lot more variable for some reason (as low as 71Mbit). These figures are obviously nowhere near to the 200Mbit that is claimed for the products (even though that is just a marketing figure, I had though they might peak at over 100Mbit) but it's still much better than WiFi.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

As a test, I just downloaded the following:

Terminator Salvation teaser (1920x800, H.264, 2ch audio)
Terminator Salvation trailer (1920x800 H.264, 2ch audio)
Transformers Revenge of the Fallen trailer (1920x800, H.264, 2ch audo)
I Am Legend trailer (1920x816, H.264, 5.1ch audio)

All files played back flawlessly on a PS3 (v2.70) when streamed across two Solwise 200-AV Piggys by a ReadyNAS running the minidlna media server included with the latest ReadyNAS 4.1.5 firmware. Playback couldn't have been any better even if the PS3 had been connected to the ReadyNAS over CAT6! 

According to the PS3 information display, the AVC codec peaked at 43Mbps while playing the Terminator Salvation teaser (lots of fast cuts/edits).


----------

